

Install Disqus on Your Blog - Please - rrohan189
http://www.alearningaday.com/2011/09/install-disqus-on-your-blog-please.html

======
jamesbritt
Pretty vapid. Basically, a call to allow comments on your site. Um, OK.

However, no good reasons are given to use Disqus over CoComment or Intense
Debate or Facebook or whatever.

And zero discussion about how there's more to developing a community than
simply having a commenting tool.

~~~
rrohan189
Thanks for the note and feedback, James.

One - I must admit my own ignorance on the many options. I thought of it as a
direct Disqus vs Facebook choice.

Two - I agree there's a lot more to developing a community. Here however, the
focus was just on the commenting bit. It wasn't meant to be comprehensive.

And three - I had a posts a few days ago on the approach of copying the best
out there and then developing your own style. Here, the best examples taken
were Fred Wilson and Mark Suster. My opinion, of course.

:)

~~~
jamesbritt
Absent the context it really came off as "People I like use it, you should
too."

This raises the question of how to engage a reader who has never seen your
site and has followed a link to specific post, with no idea if it is part of
some larger narrative.

It could get tedious to have to preface every post with, "As you may recall, I
previously [link], [link] ..."

I wonder if there's some way to automate that?

If you've been thinking through the ins and outs of getting a community for
your site it might be interesting to read a more comprehensive post, something
that pulls together the various things you've looked at and done.

I had been looking at different commenting tools for a site of mine, ruby-
doc.org. Finally decided on Disqus, partly because I'd some experience with it
but more because I knew that a few worthwhile Ruby sites were using it, so I
likely posters would also likely have a Disqus account.

If you know that readers of your site are already likely to have an account or
something (OpenID perhaps) that works with this or that discussion tool that
could be an important factor.

~~~
rrohan189
Hi James,

Yeah. I was thinking about context. I guess there is a balance somewhere -
assuming that there are the regular readers who have a bit of it, and the new
ones who don't quite have it. Still something I'm struggling. Hopeful I'll get
better at it (every day etc.. :))

I agree with you on Disqus. Seeing it used a lot by many good bloggers so I
went with it as well.

Thanks for taking the time to explain yourself and your point of view. Much
appreciated! :)

Best wishes, Rohan

